Ask HN: How important is collaborative text editing for you (Google docs like) - WolfOliver
======
jstewartmobile
Fruitless nerd vision-quest. When the phrase "too many cooks in the kitchen"
was coined, I'd wager that "too many" was diplomatic for "two".

------
PaulHoule
Not very.

